# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  "Гренгуар" из "Нотр-Дам Де Пари" - Бруно Пеллетье в Одессе!!!

## Rnt

Привет всем! Наконец-то Одесса дождалась! Думали ли мы, что нам предоставится такая возможность своими глазами и ушами насладится общением с этим великим вокалистом и обаятельнейшим человеком?! 21 мая в Одессе в музкомедии будет концерт! Всех, кто с нетерпением ждёт , как и я, этого события - милости прошу обсудить

----------


## rosst

Конечно думали ) Странно что удалили предыдущую тему, ну да ладно.

Я сегодня купил билетики на этого замечательного  канадского исполнителя.

Стоимость билетов от 250 грн. до 1900, но билеты дешевле 400 грн. уже раскуплены. Так что особо не  зевайте, до концерта больше месяца, так что покупайте пока есть из чего  выбрать. А то будет как с концертом Лары Фабиан, кто успел - тот и  посмотрел.  В  кассах сказали, что билеты расходятся быстро.

Для тех кто не знает кто это:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruno_Pelletier
Также рекомендую послушать последний альбом, ну или посмотреть мюзикл  Нотредам Де пари.  :smileflag: 

зы. также не забываем, что в июне приедет Элен Сегара ))

зы.зы. не мог не поделиться http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8VHjDSqKSY&feature=related )))

----------


## Rnt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vI8yzy0pDv8 - порекомендовала бы для тех, кто не знаком с Бруно посмотреть этот ролик, ария "Lune" - это одна из золотых песен Бруно. Я вообще удивляюсь что билеты ещё есть в продаже, я например купила в первый же день продаж, потому что понимаю, исполнителей такого уровня мне вряд ли придется услышать когда-либо ещё. И не важно за какие деньги я купила билет - те впечатления, которые я получу (даст Бог концерт состоится) - мне хватит на всю жизнь. Посмотрите в Ютубе любительские съемки - Бруно был в Москве в ноябре 2009 года - это нечто!!!!! А про приезд Хелен Сегара я ничего не слышала, пойду обязательно ( хотя уже не с таким рвением как на Бруно).

----------


## Rnt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwwIA1sDVvE&feature=related - это Бруно в Москве))) - смотрим что он делает с залом)))) много ли в Москве "франкоговорящих"? - думаю не много - но весь зал поёт на французском)))) - это народная любовь....

----------


## Rnt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUyi24LDiU4&feature=related - вот так не отпускает Бруно московская публика

----------


## Профессионал

Концерт в Москве меня разочаровал до крайности. Я то думал будут хиты типа "Лун" и.т.д. А услышал примитивные рокерские песни времен "Стармании" (если бы хотя бы из "Стармании" было что то, так еще ладно!). По этой причине на концерт не пойду.

----------


## Rnt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwt5158o840&feature=related - опять концерт в Москве - несколько знаменитых песен из мюзиклов, в которых Бруно принимал участие, (там и знаменитая "Lune")

----------


## Rnt

уважаемый "Профессионал" - посмотрите ролики в Ютубе? на каком концерте вы были? - там (в Москве) были все любимые публикой песни.... А вы слушали его новый альбом "Микрофониум"? - послушайте...и не разбрасывайтесь словами.

----------


## rosst

Как мне кажется, тут люди адекватные и не бросающиеся словами на ветер ) Думаю, что споры о предпочтениях стоит оставлять за бортом. 
*Профессионал*, ты знаешь, очень сильно это может зависеть от года концерта. Если это был 2005-2007 год, то ниче странного. Последний альбом - мне лично весьма понравился, уверен что большинство песен будет оттуда.

*Rnt* одна большая просьба - не создавайте кучу сообщений с линками. Понимаете, тем кому интересен вопрос сами найдут все что надо, тем кому не интересно - те и смотреть не станут. А тем кто знает и хочет получить инфу ок концерте-пообщаться просто мешает. Пис ))

----------


## Rnt

Неужели никто больше не идёт?

----------


## TOXXXIN

Мечтаю пойти, если как-то можно за гривен 250 достать был бы счастлив! Готов на пуфике в проходе сидеть

----------


## Rnt

> Мечтаю пойти, если как-то можно за гривен 250 достать был бы счастлив! Готов на пуфике в проходе сидеть


 Вы поймите - такой концерт не может стоить дёшево. Вот Виагра - самые дешёвые билеты - 250 грн., а что там на концерте - на трех женщин посмотреть, как они под фанеру поют, или задыхаются вживую? Ведь Бруно везёт своих музыкантов, звукорежиссера, и целых два часа работает живьём, выкладываясь на 200%. Ну это просто было бы не уважением к нему - дешёвые билеты...  Уважаемый TOXXXIN - я искренне желаю вам найти деньги на билет - вы не пожалеете, и потом будете меня благодарить :smileflag:

----------


## rosst

Та Виагра... вон Киркоров есть - мегазвезда нашей эстрады с любопытными ценами на свой концерт, наверное, там бесплатный шоколад раздают... ))

Только не понятно, почему как то так тихо в этой теме, неужели никто не знает кто такой Брюно Пеллетье..

----------


## Rnt

Я тоже удивляюсь что очень тихо... Я общалась с его поклонницами из России, так вот - эти самоотверженные люди едут на концерт в Киеве, потом сюда в Одессу, и ещё и на форуме предлагают скинуться по кругленькой сумме, чтобы Брюно дал ещё один закрытый концерт, в каком нибудь клубе, только для "своих" - вот как они его любят. А мы одесситы что? Вот он к нам наконец-то приехал - а нам всё равно.
Давайте rosst хоть c Вами тут общаться. Вы планируете брать с собой видеокамеру?  Брюно в Москве разрешал себя снимать-так что думаю есть смысл. Какие его песни вам больше всего нравятся? Кстати тут Профессионал говорил что концерт в Москве его разочаровал - я утверждаю, что Брюно в Москве был первый раз в ноябре 2009 года, и видеороликами с его концерта завален весь Ютуб, там он пел свой всеми любимый репертуар. Так что на каком вымышленном концерте в Москве был наш Профи...я уж и не знаю. О каких там примитивных песнях он говорит?.... (А у Брюно вообще есть хоть одна примитивная?...)

----------


## rosst

> Я тоже удивляюсь что очень тихо... Я общалась с его поклонницами из России, так вот - эти самоотверженные люди едут на концерт в Киеве, потом сюда в Одессу, и ещё и на форуме предлагают скинуться по кругленькой сумме, чтобы Брюно дал ещё один закрытый концерт, в каком нибудь клубе, только для "своих" - вот как они его любят. А мы одесситы что? Вот он к нам наконец-то приехал - а нам всё равно.
> Давайте rosst хоть c Вами тут общаться. Вы планируете брать с собой видеокамеру?  Брюно в Москве разрешал себя снимать-так что думаю есть смысл. Какие его песни вам больше всего нравятся? Кстати тут Профессионал говорил что концерт в Москве его разочаровал - я утверждаю, что Брюно в Москве был первый раз в ноябре 2009 года, и видеороликами с его концерта завален весь Ютуб, там он пел свой всеми любимый репертуар. Так что на каком вымышленном концерте в Москве был наш Профи...я уж и не знаю. О каких там примитивных песнях он говорит?.... (А у Брюно вообще есть хоть одна примитивная?...)


 Вы знаете, я знаком с Профессионалом лично, и могу Вас увереть, что это вполне серьезный человек и если он так говорит, то видимо так и есть. Скорее всего это был тур после альбома Bruno Pelletier et le GrosZorchestre. Там скорее блюз и мне как бы этот альбом нравится меньше всего.

По поводу самого Брюно. Я не могу сказать, что являюсь его фанатом или даже большим поклонником, мне просто нравится как он поет. Я люблю хороших исполнителей, особенно поющих на французском или итальянском. Но например, я сомневаюсь, что поехал бы в Киев на его концерт, как я ездил на Лару Фабиан или поехал бы на Лауру Паусини/Адреа Боччели или Милен Фармер. Но надо отдать должное у него великолепный вокал и я очень рад что такие люди стали к нам заезжать. )
Из его репертуара конечно больше  всего понравился Нотредам Де Пари и я честно говоря мечтал когда то попасть именно на французскую версию мюзикла, но этому не было суждено сбыться. Больше всего из мюзикла понравились как раз Пеллетье и Лавуа. ("Ou est-elle" наверное любимая композиция)
По поводу собственного творчества, то могу лишь сказать что оно мне нравится ) очень нравится песня которую он спел дуэтом с Сегара "La Moitie De Nous", так и песни "J'me Voyais Plus", "L'appel Aux Toujours" с последнего альбома. Та им многие другие, не вижу смысла перечислять ))

зы. не, камеру я с собой брать не буду.

----------


## Rnt

Я тоже располагаю достаточно точной информацией, что в ноябре 2009 года, Брюно был первый раз после Нотра. ну пусть Профессионал ответит когда и на каком концерте в Москве он был. Ладно.... Что касается Бруно - мне нравятся почти все песни из "Микрофониума", нравится больше дуэт С Сегарой "Vivo Per Lei" , обожаю альбом "Mezerere" - где он спел знаменитую композицию Андреа Бочелли и "Aime", и из него же "Ma vie", из альбома "D&#233;faire l'amour (1995)" очень нравится SOS, ну и конечно суперская проникновенная песня "La chanson des vieux". Нотр - это вообще отдельная тема, пересмотрено и переслушано сотни раз. Попасть на французскую оригинальную версию была моя мечта, теперь уже несбыточная. Но зато теперь есть возможность пойти на любимого исполнителя прямо в родном городе. А Даниель Лавуа мне тоже очень понравился, но не после первого просмотра, сначала мне он казался слишком уж мрачным, но после, когда я уже стала "смаковать" каждый эпизод любимого мюзикла, я всмотрелась в его персонаж, и поняла что он очень верно пытается отразить своего персонажа, смотрит всё время в пол застывшими глазами. А когда спектакль закончился, он стоял на сцене и улыбался, его улыбка совершенно преображает лицо, глаза прямо лучатся, и это действительно трудно, прятать свои искрящиеся глаза в маску мрачного священника.

----------


## Профессионал

Ребята, я вас помирю  Моя жена настояла на походе на коцерт (она, конечно, не такой горячий фанат, как Rnt, но поклонница), так что я тоже иду. 
Хотя такие деньги обычно стоят красочные костюмированные шоу, да тут плата за другое. В конце-концов, мне он тоже нравится (недавно впервые посмотрел "Дракула", отлично!).
Надеюсь, что 125 долларов за билеты будут потрачены не зря.




> Только не понятно, почему как то так тихо в этой теме, неужели никто не знает кто такой Брюно Пеллетье..


 Нет, не знают. Когда говоришь, некоторые его даже путают с Гаро (который исполнял партию Квазимоды).

http://www.brunopelletier.ru

----------


## Rnt

Ура!!!!!!!! Профессионал, я рада за вас! Поздравляю, вы приняли верное решение, молодец что послушались жену! Уверена - не пожалеете. Фуф....Дискуссия с вами закрыта :smileflag:

----------


## rosst

> Нет, не знают. Когда говоришь, некоторые его даже путают с Гаро (который исполнял партию Квазимоды).


 абсолютное большинство кроме Гару из этого мюзикла просто никого и не знают, и это в лучшем случае )) 

На концерте Фабиан рядом со мной сидел мужчина, проживший последние лет десять в Франции и тихо изумлялся, что на концерты на которые невозможно достать билеты в Франции, в Украине можно запросто ). И Фабиан, и Сегара, и тот же Гару - там пользуются мегапопулярностью. Думаю, Пеллетье - тоже.  Наверное, языковой барьер - причина, но я хоть и не знаю французский язык, получаю огромное удовольствие просто слушая песни на нем. (Уверен, что это вопрос времени, когда я его выучу) 

У нас же больше в моде Потап и Пающие трусы  :smileflag: 

*Профессионал*, а что там с билетами? Что то поменялась или и сейчас доступны вплоть от 400 грн?

----------


## Rnt

Наверное, языковой барьер - причина, но я хоть и не знаю французский язык, получаю огромное удовольствие просто слушая песни на нем. (Уверен, что это вопрос времени, когда я его выучу) 

Да, перефразируя советский лозунг - "Я французский бы выучил только за то, что на нём пел Бруно Пеллетье" :smileflag: 
Моя любовь к фр.языку началась ещё с Милен Фармер, где-то в 94 году до н. э. :smileflag: .Я его тоже не знаю к сожалению. В школах 90% детей учили английский(я его тоже люблю). Потом Нотр. Потом множество французских фильмов, комедий и драм,с великолепными актёрами. Да - этот язык не похож ни на какой другой, впрочем как и сами французы и их фильмы и их песни..... Сейчас люблю послушать (благо есть полно сборников) старые фр. песни, того же Джо Дассена, Далиду, Ознавура,Эдит Пиаф,Мирей Матье.


Как же мне хочется чтобы билеты быстро продались, чтобы организаторы были уверены, что к нам стоит возить ТАКИХ звёзд, что мы можем их оценить, а не гадали (продадут - не продадут)

----------


## Rnt

> Классная обработка этой песни, раньше не обращала на нее внимание.....
> Он поет и "тащится".....


 Ух ты, какое классное видео вы нашли!!!! Кайф!!!!!!Спасибо!
Наш парень "в ударе" !!!!!

----------


## Rnt

> Звыняйтэ.....это я))))))))


 Да чего уж там "звынять" - зрелище очень даже приятное для глаза

Это где такое чудо стояло? (я имею в виду бигборд)

----------


## Rnt

Статья в "Афише Одессы", спасибо Алёне
Бежим покупать :smileflag:

----------


## Dodiquee

аааааааааааааа!!!!!!!!! Бегу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
кто на обложке???

----------


## Rnt

Главный герой "Сумерек"

----------


## Helena

Любители BP, бростье ссылочку на песню Agadou в исполнении маэстро, пожалуйста :smileflag: ))

----------


## Rnt

Helena, - это раритет

----------


## Dodiquee

ммммм........еду в Квебек......зайду в какой-то ресторанчик....а там Брюно....обедает...хихихи)))))))))))) мечты мечты))

----------


## Rnt

Приятного ему аппетита

----------


## Rnt

Я в шоке....в разделе "Мероприятия нашего города" про Борю Моисеева написали отзывы о концерте "Зал аплодировал стоя!"...."Прекрасный концерт!".....мир перевернулся

----------


## Dodiquee

> Я в шоке....в разделе "Мероприятия нашего города" про Борю Моисеева написали отзывы о концерте "Зал аплодировал стоя!"...."Прекрасный концерт!".....мир перевернулся


 А чего нет? Он- артист! На сколько я  знаю...там какие-то мега спецэффекты и аппаратура была привезена + балет)   а на личные аспекты не стоит обращать внимание)

----------


## Rnt

> А чего нет? Он- артист! На сколько я  знаю...там какие-то мега спецэффекты и аппаратура была привезена + балет)   а на личные аспекты не стоит обращать внимание)


 Это за гранью моего понимания :smileflag:

----------


## Sapphira7

Rnt ОГО!!! Почле удаления моей ветки ты создала новую! просто супере!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Rnt

Да, давно это было :smileflag: , но твоей ветки я уже не застала....

----------


## Helena

Про Борю Моисеева:  Я лет пять назад была у него на концерте, пришла с большим скептицизмом т.к. аудиоверсии его песен практически не воспринимаю .... В итоге чуть-ли не танцевала у себя на балконе- шоу на оч. высоком уровне , артист может завести публику- есть очень сильный обмен между публикой и артистом... Но сейчас он меня жутко раздражает своими подтяжками-перетяжками...


   Конечно с БП его даже сравнивать нельзя - "разного полета птицы" :smileflag:

----------


## Rnt

Боря,  когда только начал "петь" и гастролировать как самостоятельная единица, он делал шикарное шоу даже тогда, когда это не делал почти никто, и ходили именно на "красивых тёток " посмотреть и на костюмы. И Боря тогда всё же ещё танцевал, как к танцору у меня к нему нет вопросов. Но уже несколько лет, как Боря и танцевать не может, и крыша у него совсем съехала (извините снимал штаны и показывал задницу в камеру). А на концерте как его "пение" выглядит? Фанера - на которую он накладывает "живой шёпот"? Извините, я уважаю вкусы каждого, но лично для себя - повторю "мир перевернулся"

----------


## Helena



----------


## Helena

Фестиваль в Труа-Ривьер, июль 2010.

Кафедрали


La manic


Miserere - Bruno Pelletier/Caruso - Francesco Verrecchia


Je sais nous

----------


## Rnt

Нелена, спасибо! Супер! А я добавлю оттуда же совершенно нереальную,драйвовую, с зашибительным звуком (почти как в Одессе :smileflag:

----------


## Сербина Алена

Ага вот только слов не хватает "А сесчас сюрпрайз" ))))) Ностальгия))))))))

----------


## Rnt

Вот ещё новенькое нашлось из Одессы

----------


## Dodiquee

хихи)))))) не могу поверить, что все это видела воочию)

----------


## Rnt

> хихи)))))) не могу поверить, что все это видела воочию)


 Да - это было хорошо, но мало......

----------


## Helena

У кого есть возможность - близка уж встреча в Москве и Киеве :smileflag:

----------


## Rnt

Я в Москву не попадаю, к сожалению, -  99,9 % из 100%

А вот в Киеве буду рада встретить многих из вас :smileflag:

----------


## Helena

Да уж, хотелось бы....

----------


## Dodiquee

а шо в Киеве?

----------


## Rnt

Нотр Дам де Пари https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=476069

----------


## Dodiquee

А Госпади!!!!!!!!! Я перепутала)))))))))))))   8-го декабря... када ж это скоро)))

----------


## Rnt

5 месяцев для поклонника- это считай, ничего. 10 лет ждали....

----------


## Rnt

Интересная подборочка, такой разный Брюно

----------


## Dodiquee

Дейтвительно очень красиво)))))))))) он такой  разный, харизматичный,  сексуальный прям супер))))))))))
и песня очень красивая)))))
и скулы у него потрясающие...............ииииииииии))))))))))))))  ))

----------


## smily_k

иииииииииииии, и все у него потрясающее)))))

----------


## Rnt

30,07,2010 - Брюно давал интервью на Радио-Канада, выложу тут часть, вам может быть интересно, материал взят с сайта Брюно Пельтье
http://brunopelletier-ru.gip-gip.com/

Патрик: Сегодня у нас в гостях Брюно Пельтье, который пришёл навестить "Музыкальную паузу", он у нас завсегдатай, следует его представить как завсегдатая "Музыкальной паузы", он у нас был в прошлом году, мы с ним говорили о его 25-летней карьере, о его десятом альбоме, который как раз тогда вышел, Микрофониум, о 2 млн. его дисков, проданных во франкоязычном мире, и о его предстоящем (тогда) путешествии в Россию, в Москву, где он должен был выступать, что он, собственно, и сделал, два концерта в ноябре месяце, короче ... судя по всему, это какое-то безумие (il para&#238;t que c’est la folie l&#224;-bas), там от него с ума сходят, ему подарили во время двух концертов 160 букетов цетов, представляете себе! Итак, короче говоря, мне не терпится услышать рассказ Брюно о его поездке в Россию, и как минимум могу сказать, что у него нет ничего общего с "отчаявшимся землянином".

SOS d'un terrien en d&#233;tresse

П: Это была песня SOS d'un terrien en d&#233;tresse, конечно,композиция Мишеля Берже, отрывок из Стармании, в исполнении Брюно Пельтье.

Брюно: ... которую я больше не исполняю каждый вечер, потому что там столько [не расслышала каких] нот, но я всё ещё часто её пою, но не каждый вечер.

П: В рамках твоих концертов?

Б: В рамках моих концертов, ага.

П: Но не каждый вечер, потому что это слишком большая нагрузка на голос?

Б: Да, это слишком тяжело... слишком трудно... это требует... я пел её в то вемя,когда я был молодым, красивым и безрассудным

П: Это о каком времени речь?

Б: 1993

П: 1993!

Б: уже!
П: Ты веришь в астрологию, Брюно?

Б: Ну, послушай, я никогда не читаю эти астрологические штуки... на самом деле, должен тебе признаться, несколько лет назад у меня был неприятный (troublant) эпизод с одним человеком... вроде медиума, не знаю, это меня несколько расстроило, и я решил никогда не слушать, не смотреть ничего подобного

П: Я спрашиваю, потому что тут недавно твой гороскоп опубликовали

Б: А, да, мне говорили, но я не читал

П: Можно я зачитаю отрывок?

Б: Ну, если там хорошее, то да

П: Это астролог Marie H&#233;l&#232;ne Meunier, она составила твой гороскоп, ты по гороскопу лев, и вот что она пишет: "Слияние Луны и Нептуна дарит ему харизму и необъятный талант, разносторонние и многочисленные способности.... источники вдоховения и музыкальные стили, которые он осваивает с недюжинной одарённостью... многочисленные путешествия, в том числе и в Россию... Луна в созвездии Скорпиона обещает ему необыкновенный виток популярности, а также очень романтические моменты

Б: О! Приятно слышать, между прочим!

П: Не решаюсь спросить тебя о роматических моментах, а о необыкновенной популярности спрошу: что там такое в России происходит?

Б: Ну, послушай [это у него междометие такое, ben &#233;coute, наверное, его можно не переводить Smile ], это что-то довольно... да, необыкновенное, особенное, я думаю, что немножко как... странно, но я хочу сравнить это с феноменом англоязычной музыки, это явление интернациональное, и можно сказать, что франкофония становится всё более и более интернациональной, чудесным образом. Я думаю, что это феномен интернетa тоже, это сочетание, совокупность всех этих факторов, сейчас везде начинают понемножку петь по-французски, во всяком случае, больше, чем раньше, и даже в Соединённых Штатах сейчас есть организации, где, может быть... я не могу пока ничего объявить, но есть вероятность, что я туда поеду с выступлением на французском языке [переводчик лежит в счастливом обмороке], так что, я считаю, это здорово, тем более, что во Франции и даже у нас часто есть такая тенденция, что многие хотят петь по-английски, а я сталкиваюсь с тем, что в других странах поют по-французски, наши песни, на нашем языке, даже те, которые являются частью нашего культурного наследия, они обожают звучание нашего языка. Так что это здорово! 
Часть 3

П: Мы как раз говорили про Stromae, который на первом месте во всех хит-парадах с его французской песней "Aller on danse", вернее, "Alors on danse", в одиннадцати, кажется, странах...

Б: Да

П: Последняя новость! А ты какую программу туда привозил, это Нотр-Дам вы там исполняли в то время?

Б: Да, но мы сами туда не ездили, это просто...

П: Подожди, так это даже не вы сами выступали там со спектаклем?

Б: Нет, нет...

П: Это был не оригинальный состав?

Б: Это на самом деле такой феномен... я бы сказал, замедленного действия, они узнали о Нотр Даме, поставили его у себя на русском языке, и в результате возник интерес к артистам, которые его создавали, и...

П: ... и таким образом появились поклонники, которые открыли для себя твой репертуар, это привело к двум концертам, которые ты дал осенью в Москве, весной была Украина

Б: Украина

П: в Одессе и Киеве

Б: ага

П: и ты возвращаешься в Россию

Б: voil&#224;

П: 2 и 3 октября

Б: voil&#224;

П: выступить с концертом... для брюнеток! Эти фаны, их зовут "брюнетки"

Б: Точно!

П: [ржёт]

Б: Они себя так называют

П: Ты выучил несколько слов по-русски?

Б: Да, но каждый раз мне требуется... понемножку... с моими листочками на сцене... у меня мои листочки, но я пытаюсь говорить с ними по-русски, я пытаюсь... и я даже пытаюсь... не знаю, не уверен, получится ли это сделать к октябрю, но я начал работать над песней с... потому что один из продюсеров, который там работает, он кроме всего прочего музыкант, очень-очень хороший, очень талантливый пианист, и... на пианино... и мы говорили о том, чтобы, может быть, сделать совместную песню.

П: Это будет новая, оригинальная песня, которая будет исполняться...

Б: да

П: ... на русском языке?

Б: На русском и на французском, я хотел бы, чтобы она была на двух языках, чтобы это было что-то, объединяющее нас, мне это очень нравится...

П: И будет что, русский альбом?

Б: Нет

П: А что, завоюешь новый рынок

Б: Вообще-то... но...

П: Тем более что вся Восточная Европа говорит по-русски

Б: Да

П: И поэтому...

Б: Забавно что, что вначале я поехал туда, как будто бросил бутылку в море, ради интереса, а сейчас это всё в процессе превращения в нечто, возможно, более значительное, может быть, мы позже усттроим более масштабное турне, но, знаешь, у меня есть другие проекты здесь, в Квебеке, которыми мне надо сначала заняться, поэтому посмотрим, что произойдёт, прежде чем...

П: Итак, 160 букетов цветов на двух концертах?

Б: Ну не знаю, 160 или нет, но их было много, да, да, это совершенно потрясающе [hallucinant].

П: Ты и подарки тоже получил?

Б: Я получил самые разнообразные подарки, конечно, тут и традиционные бутылки водки, и игрушки, и... но самый потрясающий подарок... на самом деле, я получил два необыкновенных подарка, один из них - творение украинского скульптора, который сделал для меня шахматы с двумя командами, белые и чёрные - это Нотр Дам де Пари и Дракула.

П: вау

Б: Королева команды Дракулы - это Мина, то есть Андре Уоттерс, а Эсмеральда - королева Нотра, так что мы можем играть в шахматы у себя дома с гостями, с Сильвеном Коссетом, Андре Уоттерс...

П: Ха ха! Но это великолепно!

Б: Это по-настоящему...

П: Да ещё и ручная работа!

Б: Ручная работа!!! Это подарок... не имеющий цены... это необыкновенно.

----------


## Rnt

Напомню, что украинский скульптор, который сделал шахматы для Брюно, - это наш с вами земляк Игорь Ивченко 
http://www.rezbaderevo.ru/topic.php?topic_id=581 
- Ещё одна гордость Одессы

Он с семьёй , кстати присутствовал на концерте, и после  Брюно с удовольствием с ними пообщался.

----------


## Helena

Rnt, огромное спасибо за статью!!!! Прочила с ОГРОМНЫМ удовольствием

----------


## Rnt

> Rnt, огромное спасибо за статью!!!! Прочила с ОГРОМНЫМ удовольствием


 Знаешь, Helena ( я буду на ты , ок?) - Брюно сейчас во всех интервью и программах рассказывает о "феномене андеграунда" - так он называет свою популярность в наших краях :smileflag: . Меня вот умилила его фраза в Киеве - "Я не могу в это поверить! У меня впечатление что я сплю с открытыми глазами!". Казалось бы, чем можно удивить человека, который во времена Нотра в Европе "наелся" этой популярности и сумасшедшего обожания, наелся так, что оставил всё это и вернулся к себе в Канаду.

Но сейчас - это совсем другое, это чудо из чудес! Но этот Артист вполне заслужил таких чудес, за своё отношение к работе и к публике.

----------


## Rnt

Ладно, если интересно, вот ещё одно интервью, которое Брюно дал представительницам фанклуба на следующее утро после концерта в Одессе, оператором видеосъёмки тут была сама админ. форума, которая к слову живёт в Техасе :smileflag: . Брюно даёт интервью на англе, тут выкладываю перевод:

- Добрый день
- Добрый день. Мы рады встрече с Вами и хотели бы задать Вам несколько вопросов. Вот первый из них - Вы уже побывали в Москве, Киеве и Одессе. Вы почувствовали разницу между этими городами, зрителями, реакцией публики, эмоциями? И меняете ли Вы свои концерты в зависимости от того, как реагируют зрители и каковы Ваши впечатления от концертов?
- Да, я внес изменения в концерты в Киеве и в Одессе, по сравнению с Москвой. Потому что я ищу, я пытаюсь почувствовать, что конкретно хотят люди. Но по сути шоу точно такое же, как и в Канаде, в канадском туре. Я лишь пытаюсь менять несколько песен в сет-листе концерта. Но что я хочу сделать, когда... если я приеду еще раз, я бы хотел, может быть, получить пожелания от фанов, что бы они хотели услышать из моих песен и, соответственно, поменять кое-что. Я знаю, что есть много фанов, которые были и в Москве, и в Киеве, и в Одессе, [тут встрял интервьюер, дабы сказать, что они приедут и еще, эти фаны Smile ] и что они, может быть, приедут еще, если я вернусь через несколько месяцев, поэтому я не хочу делать абсолютно тоже самое, я хотел бы кое-что изменить к следующему разу. Что касается вопроса о разнице в городах - у меня не было достаточно времени, чтоб почувствовать все различия... [тут опять встрял интервьюер, с уточнением, что вопрос был про разницу в реакции зрителей] . В Москве публика была совершенно сумасшедшей, но в хорошем смысле этого слова, вы же понимаете, очень-очень (непередаваемый жест) ... очень мощной. В Киеве и Одессе я почувствовал, что основной костяк фанов следовали за нами, но кроме них было еще очень много новых людей, которые пришли послушать "кто это такой.. ааа, это тот парень из Нотр Дам де Пари, который поет Катедрали... ну ладно...". Они пришли и им было любопытно кто я такой. И я чувствовал, что мне надо завоевывать их. И в конце концерта люди были очень... очень довольны. Но эти три города были не совсем похожи друг на друга. Потому что многие люди открыли для себя мой репертуар, мои песни, до этого зная лишь Катедрали и несколько песен из Нотр Дам де Пари. Но вы, все вы, ребята, в Москве, почти весь зал знал все мои песни и это очень сильно выделялось. Это длинный ответ, я знаю, извините 
- Вы знаете, Одесса - особенный город. Люди здесь отличаются от жителей Киева или Москвы. И здесь, в Одессе, обычно говорят, что если ты покорил Одессу - ты можешь покорить мир. И вчера Вы ...
- Да? Я не знал этого...
- И вчера Вы действительно покорили Одессу. Вы поняли как у Вас это получилось? Что помогло Вам покорить этот город и людей.
- Нет, я не знаю.. Вообще я не знал, что так говорят. Если б мне сказали это до концерта, я бы, скорее всего, был (очередной жест). Вчера я, вчера я был всего лишь рад быть здесь, опять же, быть с поклонниками, просто петь свои песни, делать свою работу. И я здесь не совсем по той же причине, по какой я был во Франции 15 лет назад. Когда я был во Франции, 15 лет назад, я был моложе и я постоянно думал о карьере, карьере... вы понимаете. А сейчас это не совсем тоже самое. У меня уже есть карьера и сюда я приезжаю... это как новое приключение... это обмен, это опыт, между моими музыкантами, вами, ребята, моей музыкой. И продюсер, Татьяна, она очень довольна тем, как все получается. И она сказала, что она хотела бы... что, может быть я даже мог бы поехать в тур, в тур по России, и, может, Польше, и здесь, в Украине, везде. Я сказал Татьяне, может быть, посмотрим как пойдут дела дальше. Но, на самом деле, мы действительно очень приятно удивлены приемом публики и здесь, в Одессе, вчера, я почувствовал, что было очень много любопытствующих людей, какой концерт это будет, и в конце шоу, я думаю, мы завоевали их. Поэтому.. если мы покорили Одессу и мы можем покорить мир.... WOW Smile))) Хорошая новость Smile)))
- В прошлом году, по возвращении из России, в своем интервью Вы сказали, что считаете свой успех "эффектом андеграунда". Вы до сих пор так считаете?
- Да. Потому что когда я иду по улице - никто меня не узнает. Все дело в том, что у меня есть определенная база поклонников, которая довольно основательна, они близки к моей музыке, это своего рода "феномен андеграунда". И я сказал это в Монреале, журналисту в Монреале, потому что они говорили - "ты как суперзвезда в России! почему???". Я им сказал, что нет, не то, чтобы шел в Москве и все говорили - "Брюно Пельтье!!!". Нет, это не так. У меня есть люди, которые знают мою музыку, они любят франкоязычную музыку. И не все знают Брюно Пельтье, это как "феномен андеграунда". Они были очень удивлены этим в Монреале, они до сих пор удивляются и когда они увидели все те видео и ... вы помните Роки? он снимал... это все вызвало повышенное внимание в Монреале, все спрашивали - "Что происходит с Брюно там??? Почему???" Они были так впечатлены этим. И я ответил: "Я не знаю. Это невероятно". И поэтому я и говорил, что это своего рода такой опыт, это действительно круто. Вообще-то я предпочитаю... я сказал это в положительном смысле "феномен андеграунда", для меня это позитивно. Потому что я не могу сказать, что я мне очень нравится быть слишком "большим", как в Нотр Дам де Пари, 12 лет назад, это все было очень "большим", успех, успех во Франции, это было не всегда удобно. Поэтому я предпочитаю тот вариант успеха, андеграунд. Это действительно классно. У тебя есть твои фаны, ты поешь свои песни людям, которым нравятся твои песни, некоторое количество новых людей, которые хотят открыть тебя для себя... это отличная жизнь. У меня хорошая жизнь, с моими музыкантами, с людьми... когда мы идем по улице все хорошо... Я не знаю, хорошо ли я излагаю свои мысли, понимаете ли вы меня. Потому что иногда я со своим английским... ну вы понимаете.
- Все хорошо, мы понимаем, что Вы говорите Smile
- Вы приехали сюда с туром "Микрофониум".
- Ага.
- На диске всего лишь 12 треков. В Интернете мы видели своего рода превью к альбому, где было 14 треков. Там была "Quelle belle vie", которую Вы поете в конце шоу и еще одна песня. Почему Вы не включили эти треки в альбом?
- Ооо, я уже точно не помню. Это было почти 2 года тому назад. Я думаю, все дело в том, что когда мы слушаем запись, и когда мы закончили работу и мы должны решить включать ли все песни в альбом "Микрофониум" или же сделать выбор в пользу лучшего ритма . Это творческое решение. Не то, чтобы мы не хотели... Хотя знаете, иногда, как с "Quelle belle vie"... она не подходила альбому. Поэтому, в итоге, мы решили оставить ее для концертов, но не включать ее в альбом. И на концерте она имеет совсем другую ценность. Появляется что-то новое, что можно предложить фанам. Запись, альбом, это единое целое, это что-то [материальное]... ты должен сконцентрироваться на том, чтоб там были лучшие вещи , которые можно слушать дома, которые дают тебе ощущения... Если ты включаешь туда много песен, на 2 или 3 песни больше, ты можешь изменить атмосферу альбома. Поэтому для меня было важно оставить 12 хороших песен и оставить остальные, может, для концертов.
- А как Вы выбираете в каком порядке песни должны быть в трек-листе - это первая, это - вторая, это - третья...?
- О Боже... Это длительный процесс, в течение всего создания. Когда мы находимся в студии я пробую, пробую разные варианты. Сначала я расположил песни в одном порядке, через неделю я его изменил, еще неделю спустя я опять его меняю...
- То есть это все на ощущениях?
- Да, это все ощущения. Я пробую "вот эта песня после этой...". Это действительно занятный вопрос, потому что люди не знают, они покупают альбом и думают, что вот они впихнули туда все песни... но это не так. Я концентрируюсь на позиции, на звуке, на ритме. Все важно для того, чтобы была хорошая атмосфера, хорошее чувство от песен, одной за другой. Я могу поменять все пять, шесть, семь раз до того, как решу, что вот он, окончательный порядок. То же самое и с концертом, у тебя должны быть спокойные моменты со зрителями, чтобы потом выплеснуть энергию.. Вот так надо составлять концепцию шоу. С альбомом абсолютно так же.
- А Вы когда-нибудь пытались создать своего рода историю? Например, альбом и первая песня рассказывает одну часть истории, вторая - еще одну часть и в итоге все 12 или 14 треков представляют собой полную историю чего-то.
- Для Микрофониума? Или вообще?
- Нет, вообще.
- На концертах я пытаюсь объяснить людям, немного на русском или украинском, рассказать немного о песнях. Но нет, это не как в мюзиклах, есть мюзикл и есть история и песни идут в соответствии с историей, для своих концертов я так не делаю.
- Спасибо. И на этом все Smile Не хотели бы Вы сказать что-нибудь своим поклонникам?
- Да. Привет, мои дорогие ... друзья! Знаете, когда у меня нет моих шпаргалок, мне довольно тяжело Smile Спасибо вам большое ... вы были очень приветливы... Я могу говорить на французском?
- Да, конечно!
- Привет, друзья из России и отовсюду, кто смотрит это небольшое видео. Спасибо вам за ваш замечательный прием, меня и моих музыкантов, техников. Мы провели здесь замечательное время. Мы надеемся снова приехать к вам очень-очень скоро. Пока-пока.

----------


## Helena

Спасибо, это я видела в оригинале и так было приятно от искренности ВП, а еще и от того, что ты все понимаешь, и не надо ждать перевода или переводить в Гугле :smileflag: 

       Мне кажется ,его даже где-то и напрягала гипер популярность, поэтому он и предпочел иметь полноценную личную жизнь,свое пространство, чем мега популярность...Ну а популярность среди "русских" фанов это уже совсем другая немного "нереальная" история....

----------


## Rnt

> Мне кажется ,его даже где-то и напрягала гипер популярность, поэтому он и предпочел иметь полноценную личную жизнь,свое пространство, чем мега популярность...


 Да, и я его уважаю за этот выбор. Я бы на его месте поступила бы также....
(Тока выбора у меня нету :smileflag: )

Мегапопулярность - это кабала... Нормальный человек в таких условиях почувствует сильнейший дискомфорт, захочет свободы....и правильно сделает.

----------


## Helena

Да, первое ,что испытываешь, говоря  и думая об этом Человеке - УВАЖЕНИЕ, и я так думаю,что у многих фанов именно так и происходит

----------


## Rnt

*С Днём Рождения Брюно!!!!!*

----------


## Dodiquee

bon anniversaire

WE LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Rnt

Поклонницы Брюно Пельтье, приготовили ему оригинальный подарок, - календарь начиная с августа 2010 и до декабря 2011 года. Каждый месяц календаря посвящён городу ,России или Украины, где живут его фаны, с кратким описанием достоинств города. Фотографии собирались с разных уголков нашей бывшей Родины.
Календарь ему уже вручили!
Вот фото Одессы в том самом календаре



а вот обложка, ищите фрагмент Одессы :smileflag: 


Текст о городе:

Основан в 1794 году императрицей Екатериной –второй. Одесса – красивый и солнечный город у моря с богатой архитектурой и самый многонациональный город Украины. Русский язык на, котором говорит большинство жителей, приобрёл колоритные, необычные формы, а юмор одесситов приравнен к знаку качества, как золото высшей пробы!

Здесь родилось множество артистов, художников, писателей, впоследствии ставших известными на весь мир, видимо за это её называют «Одесса-мама». Публика тут очень требовательная , но и очень благодарная. Многие мировые величины с трепетом и волнением приезжали в этот город, и наблюдали за реакцией зрителей. Ведь «Если ты покорил одесскую публику – ты можешь покорить весь мир».

Памятник Дюку де Ришелье на Приморском бульваре - фото Олег Кириенко
Одесский Академический Национальный театр Оперы и Балета - фото Игорь Сытник

----------


## Dodiquee

ох, класс!!!!!!!!!!!! девчонки, молодцы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Helena

И я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям- 

Брюно, "хорошей" с каждым годом :smileflag:

----------


## Dodiquee



----------


## Мегерушка

это нечто!!!)))))

----------


## Rnt

Может себя кто-то узнает? :smileflag:

----------


## Helena

Я себя уже нашла

----------


## Rnt

> Я себя уже нашла


 О!!!!!! Упс!!!!!!!

----------


## Dodiquee

и я себя))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Dodiquee

Наш Брюно и про благотворительность не забывает))))))))))))
Bruno:235 000$ pour la cause au 24 h de tremblant. Merci &#224; vous tous. je vais me reposer!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kntxsSzdXgw

----------


## Rnt

Видеоролик к концерту в Москве "мэйкинг фаны" :smileflag: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrj6TcsskNQ&feature=sub

(не могу встроить, что-то глючит сегодня ОФ)

----------


## Rnt

Контакт уже полон видеороликами со вчерашнего московского концерта Брюно
http://vkontakte.ru/video.php?gid=717911
месье был в нашей знакомой рубашечке

----------


## smily_k

Я так понимаю, что концерт был похож на Одесский?? Но он конечно великолепен, видимо был в ударе, такой веселун)))

----------


## Dodiquee

> Контакт уже полон видеороликами со вчерашнего московского концерта Брюно
> http://vkontakte.ru/video.php?gid=717911
> месье был в нашей знакомой рубашечке


 Я говорю маме сегодня: "Мама, Брюно был в руашке, в которой в Одессе выступал!", не долго думая, мама сказала: "Счастливая,наверное)"

Думаю, таки да, счастливая рубашка для удачного выступления)))) :smileflag: 
Ждемс сегодняшних впечатлений от наших российских брюнетток и их отчетов)

----------


## Rnt

http://pop.night.ru/art-16357.htm

----------


## Dodiquee

очень хорошая статья)))))))) спасибо,Rnt)))))) Так позитивно и красочно описал автор концерты) Таки да, для Брюно очень важны его отношения с поклонниками. В прошлом году, он,дейтсвительно,не  ожидал такой  реакции на себя.  В России и Украине у него САМЫЕ преданные поклонники)

----------


## Dodiquee

Ребятки))))))))))
Я сделала небольшое видео))))
Комму интересно))))))))))) - Welcome!
Надеюсь, понравится))))))))))
http://vkontakte.ru/video4418348_153041143
или
http://www.facebook.com/valeriia.kulko#!/video/video.php?v=121528277904262&notif_t=like

----------


## Rnt

> Ребятки))))))))))
> Я сделала небольшое видео))))
> Комму интересно))))))))))) - Welcome!
> Надеюсь, понравится))))))))))
> http://vkontakte.ru/video4418348_153041143
> или
> http://www.facebook.com/valeriia.kulko#!/video/video.php?v=121528277904262&notif_t=like


 Молодчинка!!!!

----------


## Rnt

Поздравляю всех с новым концертом, и перемещаемся в новую тему!

----------


## ЛенчиK

> Поздравляю всех с новым концертом, и перемещаемся в новую тему!


 Ссылочку на новую тему? Для ленивых, плииииз!

----------


## Rnt

)))))))))) Вуаля! https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=784918

----------

